# Are dogs allowed in graveyards?



## kabooi (Oct 12, 2013)

I was just wondering....

IF you keep your dog on a reasonably short lead, and on the path, can you freely walk with your dog?

I ask because my bitch is on her first heat. I cannot drive and live in a big city, and the nearest parks which we go to are full of dogs! 

It would be ideal if we could!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I suppose it depends on where you live - dogs are allowed here, if you look on the entrance gate it should be signed with no dogs if no dogs are allowed


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with the above. Unless there are signs specifically stating that dogs aren't allowed then I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

We walked our pup around one last Friday before ring craft and it had a designated area for a doggy loo with a poo bag bin.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I do remember reading a very moving post on another forum from a lady who had lost her baby and was visiting the grave, she was very upset to see someone walking their dog in the grave yard and letting it do a poo when she was trying to grieve for her child. 

I guess its a case of seeing who is about and deciding whether its appropriate or not at the time.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

You need to ask or maybe there's a notice on the gate as to whether they are allowed. My big sis goes to the crematorium to see her hubbies grave and takes her dog with her then wanders round the graves. Its a bitch so there no worry of her cocking her leg disrespectfully.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Certainly round these parts, dogs are allowed but must be kept on a lead which is something I totally agree with. I know the dogs dont know any different but IMO dogs peeing up gravestones etc is disrespectful.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

It would depend on the dog too I think. If you've got a nicely behaved dog then I think that would be fine. Alfie, on the other hand, would not be a suitable visitor to a graveyard. He can be barky with strangers and loves nothing more than a good leg-cocking when he can... plus he loves to sniff, anywhere "new" is heaven for him to get his head right down for a good snuffle.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

we have walked through a graveyard but there was a public footpath which needed access through the graveyard and church grounds at all times so I don't think they could have refused. Depends on the individual church and the area. 
Our local crematorium has a dogs on lead bylaw through it.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I'd have a look on your council website, it may well say whether dogs are allowed in their graveyards or not.

Around here dogs are allowed but must be kept on lead and on the paths which is perfectly understandable. I think there may be one or two which don't allow dogs at all because there is a large proportion of Muslims buried there. 

I tend not to take my lot into them as I wouldn't trust them to behave appropriately :blushing:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It's dogs on leads in cemetaries around here, though I have seen someone not respecting the lead rule (with a very well behaved dog).

Good idea about walking there when a bitch is in season! Mine is at the moment too, and I'd forgotten about the massive Victorian cemetery nearby.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

The one behind our house says no dogs but another one further away I was walking my previous dog through there when the verger approached and said a funeral was coming would he bark. I said not unless the pall bearers started to run so we just stood to one side as he suggested.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

They are here and Io is kept on lead and I keep her on the path


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A lot around here have footpaths through and I actually walked through one yesterday. I keep the dog on a short lead and do not let it wee or poo.

A friend of mine used to care for a graveyard and always took his dog to work unless there was a service. Most of the regular visitors loved to see him there and he became a bit of a local celeb


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Dogs are not allowed in the any around this area


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

We have no objections to dogs walking through the graveyard of out church, as long as any little offerings are cleared up and the dogs aren't released to despoil the graves. It' like most things, I think - mutual respect and consideration.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I do remember reading a very moving post on another forum from a lady who had lost her baby and was visiting the grave, she was very upset to see someone walking their dog in the grave yard and letting it do a poo when she was trying to grieve for her child.
> 
> I guess its a case of seeing who is about and deciding whether its appropriate or not at the time.


This for me.

A cemetery in Cambridge allows dogs to run free and I think it wrong myself. Plus I've been part of a clean up group there and I saw too many needles to make me ever want to walk Molly there tbh.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Dog are allowed in the cemetery where I live but on a lead only. This cemetery is a consecrated and used place, we had two funerals today so it's well maintained and cared for. I find that most dog owners wouldn't think to take them off lead. I have only seen one dog off lead around the garden of remembrance where my grandad's ashes are, weeing over plants and I was livid at the owner.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

IMO. Taking dogs into cemeteries is all wrong.

They have an exceptionally refined sense of smell and being able to detect all those bones, yet forced to resist the temptation of digging one or two up, would be an absolute torment for the poor little blighters. :yesnod:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

They are allowed, if they're kept on lead, in the two graveyards I visit.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I take ninja through one on a regular walk.

Bitches certainly can cock their legs  so we do a fast march. No sniffing allowed 

You will find a lot of churches have public paths through as a lot are historical routes to allow worship


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I will be in the minority here but to me it is disrespectful.

I completely understand walking through a grave yard on a public footpath with an on lead dog. I do this quite regularly.

But to purposely go to walk your dog in the graveyard just doesn't sit right with me.

If I were with my husband at his dads grave and saw this I would be really quite angry. 

Its not there as a convenient quiet dog walking area but is a place of reflection and peace for people to visit there loved ones. Who have paid the privilege for their loved ones to be able to be laid to rest there.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> I take ninja through one on a regular walk.
> 
> Bitches certainly can cock their legs  so we do a fast march. No sniffing allowed
> 
> You will find a lot of churches have public paths through as a lot are historical routes to allow worship


He he

Bitches can def cock their legs  esp when there determined to cover a males present there quite caperable of literally peeing up a wall - Much to my amusement


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> I will be in the minority here but to me it is disrespectful.
> 
> I completely understand walking through a grave yard on a public footpath with an on lead dog. I do this quite regularly.
> 
> ...


Would it depend if it was a current or older graveyard. To me they have always been places of peace and tranquility but I am thinking of older yards with few current mourners. Still its is disrespectful to let your dog foul or run riot but to me a perfect place for a quiet contemplative walk with or without dog.

The one we walk through although historic still has current memorial plots hence why I am extra vigilant with leg cocking wall/tree climbing dog  there is often someone there tending a plot.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Would it depend if it was a current or older graveyard. To me they have always been places of peace and tranquility but I am thinking of older yards with few current mourners. Still its is disrespectful to let your dog foul or run riot but to me a perfect place for a quiet contemplative walk with or without dog.
> 
> The one we walk through although historic still has current memorial plots hence why I am extra vigilant with leg cocking wall/tree climbing dog  there is often someone there tending a plot.


Either in all honesty.

Its the idea of going there with the purpose of walking the dog- in particular if theres no public footpaths.

As it would mean you would expect your dog to toilet there if it is your intended walk location.

I am very old fashioned


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

We walk through one quite regularly, but it's very small and out of the way. I go through quickly and purposefully - again don't allow any sniffing/marking (bitch who cocks her leg here  ) or anything and she's on a short lead. 

I've never seen anyone in there and there aren't any signs but if anyone took umbrage with us walking through it I would of course use a different route, they are very personal places.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I have walked through a grave yard when a footpath passes through it, but I would not go there just to walk. I would not allow stopping to go either that would be completely disrespectful IMO.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> I will be in the minority here but to me it is disrespectful.
> 
> I completely understand walking through a grave yard on a public footpath with an on lead dog. I do this quite regularly.
> 
> ...


Absolutely second that...

Somehow stray cats who may hang around there are just fine..(keeping rats at bay)...

but I would not take Scrip to graveyard..not everyone likes dogs and definitely some
people there are upset enough without any discussions...

to me: inappropriate...(unless pet graveyard..like in US)

though had my dog in the church! (but he was invited there!)


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Either in all honesty.
> 
> Its the idea of going there with the purpose of walking the dog- in particular if theres no public footpaths.
> 
> ...


No! On reflection I think you are right. If walks are for toiletting then specifically going just to a graveyard for a walk is disrespectful. Walking your dog to and round or through one i don't think is as long as you can control their urges @@ and can we

Ninja did poo in this graveyard once it was obviously a stored up has to just pop out right now one which is very unusual for her. Its normally quite a palava. It just had to be the day I had no bags on me for some reason. Luckily I was parked in the car park and a quick leg it back to the car sorted that lack all the while hoping above everything no one had seen it happen or me apparently leg it


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Geocaching routes sometimes take me through public footpaths in churchyards, I just walk quick so they can't cock their legs, and always put them on leads. I never choose to the what they call the 'church micros' when I've got the dogs unless they are obviously outside, but then they're usually near a road, so we just don't.

There is a churchyard in my town that's got a 'shortcut' to the town through it, but they've made it a nice wide path, and it's not a 'current' churchyard so I have used that when dog walking (but again, on lead, no toileting!).

There is a green burial ground in my town, and a friend of mine is buried there. He was close friends with my brother, who has permission to walk 'well behaved' dogs there as he liked dogs, and was always pleased to see my Buster. He only goes on anniversaries. I'd like to be buried there (eventually!) and would be very happy if my dogs would be coming to see me there.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

There has to be places to walk that don't include a churchyard?

I would not walk a dog through a church yard or cemetery, doesn't seem right at all.

Its not the fact a dog is in there, its the idea of dog mess left behind and not cleaned up that bothers me.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Zaros said:


> IMO. Taking dogs into cemeteries is all wrong.
> 
> *They have an exceptionally refined sense of smell and being able to detect all those bones, yet forced to resist the temptation of digging one or two up, would be an absolute torment for the poor little blighters*. :yesnod:


The depth for green burials is 4 feet, which is considered (presumably on the basis of some research) to be too deep for animals including dogs to detect the corpse and dig it up when in a shroud or cardboard coffin. Non-green burials are normally six feet, and using a wood coffin. Detection dogs work an area which has been pricked by rods to allow scent to rise, unless they're looking for a very shallow grave. After a century, I can't see scent of bones being a problem.

Trained dogs haven't been able to find Keith Bennett, who must be buried in a shallow grave.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Depends on the Graveyard our local church has a footpath right through the graveyard so no option for them really.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

If there is a footpath running through it then fair enough. There is one like that near me.

Apart from that though, I wouldn't dream of taking a dog to a graveyard.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> The depth for green burials is 4 feet, which is considered (presumably on the basis of some research) to be too deep for animals including dogs to detect the corpse and dig it up when in a shroud or cardboard coffin. Non-green burials are normally six feet, and using a wood coffin. Detection dogs work an area which has been pricked by rods to allow scent to rise, unless they're looking for a very shallow grave. After a century, I can't see scent of bones being a problem.


And herein lies the death of comedy. :cryin: :wink:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

To me doesn't matter much if you are or aren't allowed, bit disrespectful for me sorry to say, a place for family to visit and pay respect to their loved ones and I'm letting my dog pee and poo all over it ( even if I do clean up poo)! Hate to think of someone in deep mourning having to put up with people taking their dogs for a wee dander! Not for me...


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Meezey said:


> To me doesn't matter much if you are or aren't allowed, bit disrespectful for me sorry to say, a place for family to visit and pay respect to their loved ones and I'm letting my dog pee and poo all over it ( even if I do clean up poo)! Hate to think of someone in deep mourning having to put up with people taking their dogs for a wee dander! Not for me...


just about sums this up for me too.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Picklelily said:


> Depends on the Graveyard our local church has a footpath right through the graveyard so no option for them really.


but just because there is a footpath right through doesn't mean to say we have to walk through with dogs.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope when I go, people happily walk their dogs around and above me


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Moobli said:


> I hope when I go, people happily walk their dogs around and above me


Indeed.

I understand the opposite viewpoint but Im with you competely. One small graveyard I occasionally walk through (to go on public footpaths etc) has a huge population of dog ornaments on most the graves, it makes me smile thinking that dog lovers must be buried there and I doubt they would mind me walking through with Kes


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Our nearest churchyard has a footpath running through it, and I have walked through there with a dog, but only ever as a straight A-B (it neatly connects two walking areas missing out a busy road). I would never think to use it as a walk destination in itself.

Unfortunately, too many people allowed their dogs to behave inappropriately and now it's off limits.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I do remember reading a very moving post on another forum from a lady who had lost her baby and was visiting the grave, she was very upset to see someone walking their dog in the grave yard and letting it do a poo when she was trying to grieve for her child.
> 
> I guess its a case of seeing who is about and deciding whether its appropriate or not at the time.


I was in a graveyard in the circumstance as above with my friend who had her dog off lead, I didn't see it poo but the woman gave us a look and I did explain to her that we were entitled to be there as well as we had both lost our babies. I think she was more annoyed that the dog was wondering around willy nilly walking across the graves and personally I did think she had a point.

I know if I saw a dog walking across my daughters grave that I wouldn't be happy.

When I drive into a graveyard I always turn off my car stereo.


----------

